# Lets settle once and for all, EC or Flourite?



## kevin007 (Aug 15, 2007)

So I'm about to start a planted tank for a 55 Gallon, I'll admit I'm on a budget and Flourite seems cheaper, however if Eco Complete is really worth the extra money, I will buy that, I also keep cories and I love them, I hope it won't damage their barbels.

Anyway, I was also wondering if anyone has experience with playsand by the brand KING it says washed beach sand on the front, kinda got me concerned.

I was planning on having the 2 back corners slanted up with sand at the front and a little road, If you get me, I'm guessing 4 inches being the highest point of the flourite/ec and 2 inch being the lowest is good enough?​


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Both might be problematic for your cories especially the flourite. I have not used flourite before but I would pick inert sand over eco-complete.


----------



## kevin007 (Aug 15, 2007)

would it be a good idea to place a thin layer of sand over the entire flourite substrate?

I guess I'll have to scrap the little sand beach/road idea​


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

flourite over eco complete. my experience with eco as well as many others is that is shoots your kH up HIGH!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Sand will eventually work it's way to the bottom then start to cause problem with anerobic gas pockets and such. IMO no mixing substrates.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

have you considered soil master select? Im not sure if there are any lescos in canada.


----------



## interscope (Aug 29, 2007)

Doesn't LESCO ship to homes now through UPS from their online order form?


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Sand will eventually work it's way to the bottom then start to cause problem with anerobic gas pockets and such. IMO no mixing substrates.


Hi,

I'm just curious. I have read on many web-sights that the buildup of gases on the bottom of the tank can kill fish and cause horrible odors. The solutions that I have found were stir up the bottom, gravel vacuum, and use MTS. So to prevent this I purchased 50+ Malaysian trumpet snails because they shift through the bottom of the tank and tend to help those types of gasses to escape. I also gravel vacuum the bottom every week.

Not that I'm all that knowledgeable as I'm still learning but just thought I would throw that out.

James


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

interscope said:


> Doesn't LESCO ship to homes now through UPS from their online order form?


Last time I checked thru them it was 70bucks to get a single bag shipped from them. 


If you get a hold of a local baseball field supply company they might be able to get a hold of some soilmaster. possibly even some Select. I'd take SM over flourite or eco. much cheaper just as effective.


----------

